# Rot potatoe maggots



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Has anyone used these type of maggots for feeding frogs ??


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

I suppose thats a .... NO !! 

Well i have to say they look pretty tasty if i were a frog 

But i'm not sure if these type of worms are safe for them.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I have fed these before. They came from a cricket box that got too damp and infested with maggots. I just set a piece of the potatoe into my azurieus viv and they went nuts over them. Ate every last one before they stopped. Think about it. We feed the crickets the potatoes then feed the frogs the crickets. So what's the difference? We feed the maggots the potatoes then the frogs the maggots. Never hurt my frogs and free food.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

One of the items to keep in mind is that not all maggots are equally digestiable by animals that don't chew them so knowing what species of fly provided the maggots is of great value, often species that colonize decomposing potatos are Phorid flies. These flies if given a chance, are very invasive into fly colonies and can attack egg masses or wounds on the animals..

Ed


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies !!


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

I think i have id the maggots and the flys ... (Anthomyiidae) Delia platura, or somekind of Delia species, also call "seed Corn maggots".

Its a common pest on potatoes and most veggies, very easy to culture and harvest as food for our frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you sure? From what I can find Delia ssp seem to attack plants in the field as opposed to stored crops.. Did you find some reference for the attacking stored crops? I'm not trying to say your id is incorrect, I'm just curious. 

Ed


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Your right Ed, sorry, i ignore that fly maggots and pupa could look much alike even between different species. I saw Delia spp maggots and pupas on internet and thought that they were my flies. Have to wait for them to come out for a proper id.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No need to apologize... As I said, I was curious.. 

Ed


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Flies came out yesterday ........ common black house fly


----------

